# mouse frozen



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

The mouse (logtech) was frozen as soon as I booted the computer. The light thats on the side of the mouse was blinking on and off, eventualy the light went off all together. We got a new mouse another logtech. It worked at first now the same thing has happened. We tried using the usb port, the computer asked for a window 98 cd we don't have that so we hooked it back up to the mouse port. Still its frozen. The computer has 198 mg of memory. Any suggestions?


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi Elfus,
What Operating System are you running?
What kind of logitech mouse is it?
Did you install the drivers from the cd that came with the mouse?
Right click My Computer, select properties, device manager.
See if you have any conflicts. ( Yellow circle with ! in it)
Click on the + by Mouse and other pointing devices or something similar. See if your mouse is there. If so right click it and remove it. Selct ok and reboot. Windows should find it when you boot up.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

Windows 98. Its an optical mouse but not a cordless one. We got a cd with it to install it but we never used it because the mouse worked in the begining. It was the same kind of mouse that we had before. Should I put that cd in? I can't click on my computer without the mouse working so I couldn't try the other suggestions. Thanls


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hit the Window key on your keyboard.(The one that has what looks like a flying window on it.) Then use your arrow keys to settings,enter, controlpanel, enter, mouse, enter and tell us whta is there.
Yes try the CD. Just install the mouse tools. The marketing things you dont need.
Do you have another mouse to plug into so you can get to My Computer?
If you do do as I suggested and instead up rebooting go to shutdown. When PC is off completely unplug old mouse and plug in the new one.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Elfus:_
> *We tried using the usb port, the computer asked for a window 98 cd we don't have that *


Browse to c:\windows\options\cabs

everything you need may be there.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

Well I rebooted again and was going to put the cd in that came with the mouse and what do you know it was working, weather it keeps working remains to be seen. Thanks for your help


----------

